# Food expenses in South Africa



## sri578 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi,,

can you please provide me the moderate food expenses at Johannesburg per day

Break-fast - 
Lunch - 
Dinner - 

Also, how much per diem is being paid by the Indian companies for the professionals from India.

Regards,
Srini


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Take your menu of what it normally takes, go to pickandpay.co.za, Or google online grocery shopping .co.za)register for online shopping, devise a week or a months grocery shop, do the shop including things like 60 litres of milk, 25 loaves of bread etc.. and when you get to the checkout section, it will tell you how much it roughly costs to eat in SA.


----------

